# the long line



## kevin kilroe (Jun 23, 2005)

What is the significance in traveling "the long line" in kenpo forms, such as in long 2 going to 1:30 with the push down, rotating twist,outward elbow followed by the claw sequence then traveling back up the line with the overhead inward elbows, and then to 10:30 in short 3? Any thoughts?

Respectfully,

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 24, 2005)

To make you think and get you looking at the forms more deeply.

You'll notice at the end of the long line in Long Form 2 there is a "Forward Bow" with a "Right Horizontal Punch" followed by a "Left Forearm Block."

You'll also notice that the matches to these are not located in Long Form 2.

Also, there are a lot of things done in 3's (ex: left, right left), to which the 4th(ex: right), is usually somewhere else.

Categorizing the forms and finding all the rights, lefts, opposites and reverses is part of the fun and reveals the genuis of Parker's system.


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 24, 2005)

I read some where that Jimmy Wing Woo was the driving force behind this form, can anyone add a little bit of fact too this bit of hearsay?
Richard


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 24, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> I read some where that Jimmy Wing Woo was the driving force behind this form, can anyone add a little bit of fact too this bit of hearsay?
> Richard



http://www.sanjosekenpo.com/creationofforms.htm

of course, just one side of the story.


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 24, 2005)

Waiddaminnit

 :drink2tha 

There, now that article makes better sense.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 24, 2005)

like i said, just one side of the story, yet that same rhetoric is found throughout the net.

there seems to be a ton of controversial stuff that comes out the Tracy camp.  not that i would know what was false or not, just what i've noticed.


----------



## Drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

Doc has posted on this forum about the creation of the forms. Try searching for it.


----------

